# Should I clip my cockatiels nails?



## Luti-Kriss

I just noticed yesterday that Marcello's front toe nails look pretty gnarly. They look longer than they're supposed to be, and they make his toes lift up when his feet are flat. So I was thinking I should probably clip them. But I wanted opinions from some people on here first.

What do you think?


----------



## cinnamon

They are a litte long. Having different perches will take care of the nails. I have a corner perch that is sand impregnanted, meaning it won't wash or scrub off. They sit on it several times a day and it has helped. I have not had to clip any tiel nails and have had them a year now. natural wood perches are good in different diameters.


----------



## Luti-Kriss

They have 2 different types of wood perches. I used to use sand perches for the cockatiels I had before Rico & Marcello, but I never noticed a difference in their nails, and a bunch of people online say they don't do anything either. That's why I didn't buy them now.


----------



## Ezzie

I personally have natural perches and i dont notice any were and tare on my teils nails, at all. I personally clip mine, But this is purley because i think its far more comftable to perch on things, If there long, they get caught in clothing/string/fabrics easier and they dont hurt after ive clipped them to have them on my skin! hehe

I think its a personal choice but from my point of view, yes clip your birds nails.


----------



## Autumn

I agree they look a little longer but if I were you I would go back to sandy (possibly cement too) perches. The good quality ones really help and placing them is also really important. Somewhere where the birds has something interesting so it has to spend some time on it, but at the same time not too high so they don't choose it as a sleeping perch. I use lots of wooden perches, one sandy perch and one cement perch and I haven't had any problems with their nails being too long.


----------



## Luti-Kriss

Well it's weird I never have had problems with a cockatiels nails getting too long. Especially this time since he's so young. He's only a year old. My other cockatiels nails I would just file down a bit just cuz they would get too sharp and I'd be covered in "cat" scratches, but they were never too long. I suppose I'll give him a clipping. Hopefully he won't hate me too much afterwords. I hate grooming them both lol >_<


----------



## Ezzie

They wont hate you  just let them settle after you do it and make sure you do it asap to minimise stress! haha My two hate it, But it needs to be done so they deal hehe


----------



## Luti-Kriss

cinnamon said:


> They are a litte long. Having different perches will take care of the nails. I have a corner perch that is sand impregnanted, meaning it won't wash or scrub off. They sit on it several times a day and it has helped. I have not had to clip any tiel nails and have had them a year now. natural wood perches are good in different diameters.


Can you show me what perch it is?


----------



## pyogenes

I've been told by vets and other bird owners that sand perches are bad for their feet. It rarely does anything to help trim the nails but it increases the risk of foot infections because it can cut up their feet.


----------



## roxy culver

You could try using an emory board on them first to see if that helps, but they do look a little long. I just have different wood perches in my cage and I've never had to do anything to their nails. It's really a preference thing, but if you think he needs it then he does!


----------



## bird brain

The sand perches only seem to be a problem if the cage is full of them or the bird sits on it for long periods. I have one for Colin in front of his food bowl so he's only really on it whilst he's eating, but it seems to keep his nails at a good length. However if a bird's nails are already overgrown, a sand perch might not be enough to get them back to a good length, they're more for maintaining nail length rather than shortening them. A variety of different wood perches with rough bark etc. should also help as other people said.


----------



## Luti-Kriss

pyogenes said:


> I've been told by vets and other bird owners that sand perches are bad for their feet. It rarely does anything to help trim the nails but it increases the risk of foot infections because it can cut up their feet.


That's always what I've heard too. 

And to everyone else, I know it won't shorten his nails. Lol. I was just wondering for future reference so I don't have to ever clip his nails again. I dread clipping bird nails. I know how to do it but it scares me when I do lol.


----------



## roxy culver

Scares me too...I'm glad I haven't had to do it so far. I'm more afraid of giving them a heart attack then anything else.


----------



## Mollypop

I have never had to trim my tiel's nails either and I've had her for just over a year now. I have placed varying sized natural perches in her cage as well as a few of those rough calcium perches which she loves to bite on and as it is rough, she likes to hang over these perches, working her nails into the surface. Plus, my tiel loves to scamper about on the hard floor surfaces, which is also a natural way to keep nails down. I had a Kakariki whose nails I needed to clip and it didn't do her any harm, only made her more comfortable, so I think you should probably clip this birds nails, as they do look long and uncomfortable. They may then remain naturally trimmed on the surfaces you provide.


----------

